# Nautical Flea Market/Swap Meet Saturday April 25



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We will have a limited number of vendor spaces, reserve early. Each space is $10. Make your check to RFRA.

Clean out your garage of unneeded boat parts, fishing gear and ???? Make a few $$ and make a dontion to RFRA.

Go by West Marine and sign up now.

Questions, call Old Flat Head Tom 572-1225


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We only have 3 persons signed up, + the space for RFRA.

Clean out stuff you don't need, someone else may want it.

You can donate items to be sold to the RFRA.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

The swap meet date is getting closer.

Last year one man brought some older fishing tackle and it was all sold in the firstr hour.

If you have not used it in a year, it is not essential safety gear or spares, sell it.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Swap meet is next Saturday 4/25


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Your junk maybe someone's "TREASURE". So, bring it out to the Nautical Flea Market and sell it, then go into the store and buy some new TREASURE.:toast

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We only have 4 spaces paid, at this time & I have two of them.

Good stuff available.



















I talked to someone from PFF who had a bunch of fishing tackle to sell, but forgot who???

Last year one mn brought some old but good tackle and he sold it fast.

Call Tom at 850-572-1225


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Wednesday, 4/23. We now have 5 spaces reserved. They are going fast.

Got a boat for sale? For a $10.00 donation to RFRA you can display it to a lot of potentail buyers.










My Trophy 22 Center Console will be there with fenders on the trailer. 

Tom 572-1225


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought replacing the fenders would be easy. What a PITA.

I should have taken the trailer to Rob's.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

The Swap Meet at West marine is tomorrow!

We still have some vendorr spaces available, $10.00 check made to RFRA.

Tom:bpts


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

TODAY!!!



Come on. I have already sold one spinning outfit.



Trolling motor, rods, reels, etc.



TOM


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay. It's over and I will stop bugging you.



We had fun. Sold some stuff and made $101.00 for the RFRA.



Good Guy Mike Pitts donated a bunch of items to the RFRA Cause. I will inventory, list on PFF and y'all come and get it. Make checks to RFRA.



Tom


----------

